
Can you fit a whole game into a QR code? - wartijn_
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ExwqNreocpg
======
TeaDude
Very interesting video if you're into compilation hacks.

I always appreciate when a creator is willing to do something a little more
niche (In this case, a lot of stuff related to compilation/decompilation, file
formats, x86 and hardware hacking).

Glad this channel is getting more recognition, I've particularly enjoyed their
videos on LEGO Island and the one on the Mario 64 compilation mistake.

